# Capital Aquarium - Sacramento, CA



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Capitol Aquarium
1920 29th St 
Sacramento, CA 95816
(916) 452-5556 *
http://www.capitolaquarium.net/




Capital Aquarium is probably the largest fish store I've ever seen. Dedicated to freshwater fish, as well as saltwater fish and corals, Capitol Aquarium has a large stock of fish to chose from, even the occasional "rare" fish. There are at least 10 aisles of freshwater fish tanks, and another 10 for saltwater. 
The have a whole aisle devoted to plants. The selection of plants is definitely better than your average Petsmart, but there's still alot to be desired. The main plants I saw were a couple of crypts, lots of anubias, Rotala Roundfolia, and some java ferns. The plants are in average condition, and obviously not their main focus.










All in all, this place is a wonderland of fish. The highlight of the store is the 100+ gallon display tank. There you can find a bunch of large freshwater fish, that you normally wouldn't see as large in a normal home. Such as: 1 foot clown loaches, 1-2 feet plecos, several large cichlids, and a large bala sharks. It's really an amazing sight, and hard to imagine they can grow so large.

Capitol Aquarium remains one of the best local fish stores in the Sacramento Region.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with John about Capital Aquarium. Their fish selection is the best I have found and all of the fish I have had for the past 6 years have come from there. But, like every business, they aren't perfect. They don't have a very extensive selection of the odds and ends of equipment, such as pH probes (none), powerheads (limited selection), fertilizers (little or no Seachem products), etc. What they do have a very good selection of is drift wood, cork bark, rocks, and, especially, tanks. I have often gone there just for the pleasure, not to buy anything.


----------



## SteveA (Jan 3, 2006)

*Same here*

I would echo the same about Capital Aquarium. It's a 2.5 hour drive for me to get there from Fresno, so I don't make special trips, but when I am in the area, I always like to stop in and see what they have. While I generally focus on their plant selection, they have a very large selection of fish. Probably the largest I have seen. Their plant section varies. I have been there when they had lots of plants and other times they were quite low. I think they told me they get their plants on Monday (and naturally I am only there on weekends). But overall a very nice store.


----------



## Daybed (Mar 8, 2006)

I personally like their 7/30 fish guarantee (full replacement after 7 days, half credit after 30 days). They do have a steady selection of rarer stuff. A whole bunch of juvie discus, angels, although I've never bought any of those two. I just like the fact that variety is there. Plus, live tubiflex!!

The downsides are few and far between, but are there nonetheless. I have noticed numerous tanks with dead/dying fish...and this is more than once. Their plant selection is limited, and I'd rather get stuff from other hobbyists or online stores. Their equipment selection is all right. I never go over there because all the prices are jacked up anyway. And it's dusty there too.

All in all, the best store around here. There aren't many to begin with. Aside from the downsides I listed, I'm in there at least once a week


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

It sounds like a great place, but it's 10h away from my home :/
600 miles 

If I'm in california I'll make sure to stop by that place.

Matt


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree that its a great fish store -- probably the best one I've ever been to. I've been going there to get fish and (some) supplies since around 1997 and worked there for the past few months as a weekend part-time job, although this weekend will be my last. 
The fish store itself, is quite good. They get their usual supply of frequently purchased fish, like tetras, platys, guppies, swordtails, mollys, angelfish, goldfish, bettas....but there are also other fish that are less common and/or somewhat rare. Be aware that most of the adult fish in the store have either been there for a long time, or were brought in from a customer for store credit. 99% of the fish(freshwater) they get from suppliers are juveniles (makes sense though). I have seen different species of bichirs, geophagus, leaf fish, about 15 different types of discus, angels...I've seen other not-so-common fish such as leaf fish, wild caught severum, wild caught angelfish & discus, as well as plenty of saltwater fish, inverts and corals....
Plants are, as John mentioned, average (I'd say avg at best). Granted, plants are not where most fish stores make their $$, so research and availability of species is few and far between. I've seen ludwigia brevipes and many different types of crypts, vals, sag, anubias and a few others (d. diandra), but also some plants which are not true-aquatic. There is also a display tank behind the counter with live plants and someone thought it would be a good idea to put an HQI metal halide on a tank where they don't dose(that I know of) and have a minimally-working Co2 ladder contraption on the back of the tank. bottom line is, the plants don't grow great. They grow, but its leggy and they aren't a rich-green, but have a brownish tinge to them. I've brought clippings from my tank at home of e. trianda and glosso, but they died almost right away. To be expected though, with the inert sand substrate they have in there.
All-in-all a great LFS though. Prices are better at some stores, especially online, but still worth the visit for, if nothing else, to see the monsterous Koi in the pond by the entrance, or the huge 1,000g tank with a gigantic arowana, frontosa, catfish, plecos, parrot cichlids, albino osphrenemous gourami, bala shark, clown loaches, tinfoil barbs and several more...

Just a quick note on equipment....they stock most of the big-name brands and have *most* things you need, although perhaps not exactly what you'd be looking for. They don't sell Eheim canister filters (I was told they used to and stopped b/c parts were too hard to get?) and instead have Rena Filster, Magnum and Fluval canisters. They have LOTS of tanks and stands as someone else mentioned --- Oceanic, AGA, Catalina being the majority. They can also special order, although this gets expensive. Some of the equipment is, shall we say, overpriced. I saw a 9W Turbo twist UV (sells for ~$79 online) for $199.99 and the AC110 is around $95. Fish prices are ok though. You pretty much have to go in realizing that you're paying for quality and convenience. (sorry this ended up being so long)


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

I hate to resurrect a year old category but I wondered if I could ask a Sac. local a quick question. It was recently my birthday and I got a $200 gift certificate to Capitol Aquarium. I have been there before and it is an amazing store. Do they let you special order plants? Im sure they have a few things I would want but its a drive for me to get there. I have been twice, once they had a good selection of plants and the next time they had a very minimal amount. I would love to get a wish list of plants and just order them and pick them up one weekend. Anyone know if they let you do that there? My LFS lets me but Capitol seems a little less personal touch kind of store. LOL you even need to pull a number and wait to be served. Really is an impressive store.

Sorry about my ramblings... Bottom line....

Do they let you special order plants?


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I doubt they would special order plants. I never saw anyone do that when I worked there. I suppose it's possible though... They can special order fish though...there's a "fish wish" book in the back.


----------



## White Worm (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been to capitol numerous times since I live about 30 minutes from there. Overall, the store is pretty good on supplies and their return policy. However, the rare fish they bring in such as discus, are mostly in sickly condition. Capitol seems to know how to care of regular run-of-the-mill fresh water fish but they have alot to learn about others. Its a large store with about everything the novice to intermediate fish keeper would need. I have spoke personally to their biologist on site and he is very knowledgable but I dont think he is there as much as he should be. Lots of ok plants, lots of ok fish and lots of tanks and decor. Nice salt water selection. 
Those of you are interested in cichlids, you should hit up the 2007 ACA this year in SAC. It will be next week and there will be people all over the world coming to this convention. If you are interested in discus, visit simplydiscus.com....plus, there is a new lfs in SAC on stockton called JOJO's. Best selection I have ever seen when it comes to discus and they also have a good amount of supplies.


----------



## Fish_lady (Nov 11, 2009)

BigRed27 said:


> I hate to resurrect a year old category but I wondered if I could ask a Sac. local a quick question. It was recently my birthday and I got a $200 gift certificate to Capitol Aquarium. I have been there before and it is an amazing store. Do they let you special order plants? Im sure they have a few things I would want but its a drive for me to get there. I have been twice, once they had a good selection of plants and the next time they had a very minimal amount. I would love to get a wish list of plants and just order them and pick them up one weekend. Anyone know if they let you do that there? My LFS lets me but Capitol seems a little less personal touch kind of store. LOL you even need to pull a number and wait to be served. Really is an impressive store.
> 
> Sorry about my ramblings... Bottom line....
> 
> ...


----------



## madmario (Jun 28, 2011)

From 97-2011 I went there just about every weekend, but since I've moved to Fresno I rarely get up there anymore. I always had a great experience with them and have yet to find a better shop in California. The closest I've seen is Whitie's Pet's in my hometown of Fresno.

PS if anyone is from Fresno I'd love to meet up and swap clippings. I've got a half dozen varieties of Anubis.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Woah, that is one huge shop.

Looks a little like The Puppy Center in Connecticut in terms of size but probably bigger.

I love seeing places like this. It reminds me of the occasional dream I have had where I walk around my house and find a whole section of the house I haven't explored... filled with fish tanks just like this store!


----------



## madmario (Jun 28, 2011)

So I was up in Sacramento this weekend and they had everything in store 50% off. I thought that was odd so I talked to one of the guys working there and apparently they are going out of business. 7/8 is supposed to be their last day.

Tragic


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

madmario said:


> So I was up in Sacramento this weekend and they had everything in store 50% off. I thought that was odd so I talked to one of the guys working there and apparently they are going out of business. 7/8 is supposed to be their last day.
> 
> Tragic


oh ****, last time I was there they had tons of discus, I'm going to go check it out.

on the MARS forum and RC there are threads about it, sounds like there is not a bunch stuff left, but there is still some things.

They will be missed, I worked there a very long time ago...


----------



## greenfishone (Jan 5, 2016)

there closed now.


----------

